

A great UI is invisible - peterkchen
http://tympanus.net/codrops/2013/03/21/a-great-ui-is-invisible/

======
codecrusade
People who say this dont understand what a UI is. If that was true, then God
would not have invented the eye.Flowers wouldnt have color. Trees wouldnt have
texture. Jony Ive was great because he kept the window minimalistic.If you
kept OS UI elements minimalistic and non skeumorphic, you would end up with
Windows 8 Metro. But,Yes I agree there needs to be a trade off. UI is all
about tricking a user into virtual reality.

